# John Deere 1020 PTO Hydraulic problem



## robbie1060 (Jun 15, 2015)

My JD 1020 runs fine but when I run the bush hog after about 20 minutes the lift slowly drops down and the power steering fails. If I disengage the PTO for about 100 ft and then reengage the PTO and it is fine again.

Any thoughts?

Thanks Bob


----------

